# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Problme de mapping de variables

## marwanos

Bonjour  tous,     (je travaille sous windowas vista avec python 2.6 et Febrl)
je suis entrain d'utiliser un projet open source Febrl (deduplication programme) qui a un Gui interface: guiFebrl.
avec cette interface je veux utiliser une mthde de classification qui est le svm ( partir du libsvm).
Mais une erreur se produit indiquant : 
" classification.py, line 2318, in train kernel_type=svm_kernel.
TypeError: _init_<> got an unexpected keyword argument 'kernel_type' "
est ce que vous pouvez m'aider svp?
voici ici joint le fichier "classification.py" (j'ai supprim les classes des autres mthodes de classification qui tournent sans problme), ainsi que le fichier "svm.py" du libsvm.
Merci pour votre aide;

----------

